# Driving License Issue in Dubai



## kaydee (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Just moved to Dubai a month back. I need a drivers license to drive my company provided car. Now here is where it gets tricky. I have been in USA for the last four years and I have a valid US drivers license. I however have an Indian Passport (which makes me a citizen of India). I asked a few people if I was entitled to get my Dubai driving license by just showing my American drivers license. Apparently, that is not the case. So I have to go through four months of horrendous driving lessons even though I have a valid US license (maybe because of the Indian passport??).

Anyways, one of my co workers said she got her license from the Bur Dubai by just giving one test (she has an Egyptian passport and a US license). So I was just wondering how it works in my case. I couldnt find anything on the RTA website. 

Cheers!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You need to register with a driving school here. They will arrange the test for you. You cannot legally take a test without going through a driving school.

There are 3 tests to take in Dubai - theory, parking (I think that's what they call it) and road test. The driving school will be able to advise you how everything works and what documents you need to produce to register with them.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

If you have a license for over 5 years from any other country, then you only have to go through 20 classes (each class being 30mins). If its less than 5 years, as in your case, you will have to do 30-40 classes. This can be done in less than a months time. However, I would suggest that you go to the RTA office at any driving school (there is an RTA office there, because they are the ones that will conduct your final road test), and ask them if it is possible for you to swap your US license for a UAE one (they will most probably say no, because you arent a US citizen), or at least if it is possible for you do only 20 classes (might work, if you speak to them in a very friendly manner  )


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kaydee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just moved to Dubai a month back. I need a drivers license to drive my company provided car. Now here is where it gets tricky. I have been in USA for the last four years and I have a valid US drivers license. I however have an Indian Passport (which makes me a citizen of India). I asked a few people if I was entitled to get my Dubai driving license by just showing my American drivers license. Apparently, that is not the case. So I have to go through four months of horrendous driving lessons even though I have a valid US license (maybe because of the Indian passport??).
> 
> ...


A colleague - Indian passport, but US driving license - registered with Belhasa Driving Centre, Al Wasl. He spoke to them and managed to waive off the classes (but still had to pay for them). He directly took the Signal Test and Road Test. As he held the US license for more than 5 years, he was required to take only 20 classes which he did not take (and no parking test if u are eligible for the 20 classes, as opposed to 40 classes)

Now I am not sure about the 5 years rule though. My wife has an Indian license which is less than 5 years old but was asked to take 20 classes only. I quickly checked the Emirates Driving Institute site and this is what they say (and this is not very clear)
_
Q. What if I have my country license, how can this help me?
A. If a student is holding a valid Original license of his/her country and it is issued for more than 5 years or minimum 2 years the following documents are required - Original country's license and the affidavit from his/her consulate stating that the license is valid then he/she can either register for 30 classes or 20 classes depending on the issue date of the license. _

Emirates Driving Institute - Frequently Asked Questions

As with most things here, it is best to speak to the people concerned (who may not always know everything). In case you don't like what you hear, just speak to a different person. It may work


----------

